# Schlauchboot mit Kategorie C ???



## Salty Waterboy (28. März 2011)

Hi Leute,

suche ein Schlauchboot zu angeln auf der Ostsee, da ich auch nummer sicher gehen will würde ich gerne eines mit der Seetauglichkeitskategorie C nehmen. kann mir da einer eins empfehlen?#c

Will auch bei Windstärke 4 noch beruhigt draußen sitzten und angeln.

Gruß Tony


----------



## Udo561 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit Kategorie C ???*

Hi ,
zerlegbar oder ein RIB ?
Die meisten RIB`s haben Kategorie C
Meins ist nur 370 , hat auch " C " , fahre mit 30 PS.
Gruß Udo
http://www.nautikpro.de/silver_line_rider.html?&no_cache=1


----------



## derfischangler (28. März 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit Kategorie C ???*

ich habe da noch ein Suzumar 360 (Aluboden) rumliegen. ca
5 Jahre alt  aber schon ein Jahr nicht mehr benutzt.  Natürlich 
Kategorie C  |wavey:


----------



## schlotterschätt (28. März 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit Kategorie C ???*

Im Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis kaum zu toppen sind die Jummidampfer von Zeepter.#6
Sind ooch Testsieger bei den Rüsseltieranglern jeworden.

MfG    Schlotterschätt  #h


----------



## Salty Waterboy (29. März 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit Kategorie C ???*

Danke für die Tips.
Sagen wir mal so, ist denn eine Rip oder ein zerlegbares stabiler im Wasser? Will das Böötchen dann mit einem 5 Ps AB fahren.

Es sollte zwischen 3,20m und 4,20m sein, eher so groß wie Möglich. 

Aber der Preis sollte 1.500,-€ nicht überschreiten.

Gruß Belly


----------



## Udo561 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit Kategorie C ???*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so, ist denn eine Rip oder ein zerlegbares stabiler im Wasser?
> Aber der Preis sollte 1.500,-€ nicht überschreiten.
> 
> Gruß Belly



Hi ,
man kan ein RIB und ein zerlegbares nicht vergleichen , so ein RIB ist lässt sich ganz anders fahren als ein zerlegbares.
Aber da du nur mit 5 PS motorrisieren möchtest ist ein RIB nicht notwendig , passt auch nicht so ganz in den Budget da du auch noch einen Trailer benötigst 
So ein Suzumar was dir hier angeboten wurde ist nicht schlecht.
Da fahren hier bei mir einige von rum.
Gruß Udo
Ps. achso , Katergorie " C " bedeutet nicht das du mit solch einem Boot unsinkbar bist und jede Welle meisterst , mit deinen 5 PS solltest du dir vor jeder Ausfahrt den Wetterbericht anschauen , ein Handy und die Sicherheitsausrüstung mitnehmen .
Je nach Wind und Welle kommst du kaum vorran und bei einem ü 360 Boot ist mit 5 PS je nach Ausrüstung und Fahrergewicht an Gleitfahrt nicht mehr zu denken


----------



## RibnitzerJung (29. März 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit Kategorie C ???*

Ich habe das Gefühl du musst bei deinen Wünschen irgendwo Abstriche machen! Also wenn du ein Suzumar 360 nimmst, dann kommt das vllt ganz gut klar, aber bestimmt nicht mehr mit 4 BFT... da bauen sich schon ein paar wellen auf...

Wir fahren immer mit nem 650 Humber RIB raus und selbst da werden wir bei 4 BFT schon nass und ziemlich durchgeschauckelt...








also das suzumar ist sicherlich super... aber weit raus und bei jedem wetter würde ich mich da nicht trauen... |kopfkrat

und 1500 mit trailer und motor wird auch schwierig...
hab ein angebot gefunden gerade, das suzumar 360 mit 15 ps AB ohne trailer für 3865,45€
und das schon gesenkt... von 4285€...

also vllt solltest du noch ein Jahr intensiv sparen!


----------



## ulf (29. März 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit Kategorie C ???*

Hallo

Ich bin letztes Jahr auch bei den Schlauchis eingestiegen. Das Boot ist ein 3,6m Norisboat, gebraucht für 500 Euro und ein neuer 5PS Merkury für ca. 900 Euro. Nicht zu unterschätzen ist dann noch der ganze Kleinkram wie Schwimmweste, Anker, Signalmittel, Badeleiter (kein Witz, wenn Du mal über Bord gehen solltest bist Du froh über so eine "Einstiegshilfe"), Schöpfkelle, Slipräder, Rutenhalter und so weiter. Da läppern sich schnell auch nochmal 100 bei 200 Euro zusammen. Langer Rede kurzer Sinn, wenn Du auch bei den gebrauchten (China-)Booten schaust, könnte es mit deinem Budget hin kommen, bei "Alles neu", sehen ich da keine Chance.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. März 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit Kategorie C ???*

Hallo,
ich glaube auch, da man Kategorie "C" kaum mit 5 PS erreicht. Mag sein, das das Boot dann diese Kategorierung aufweist - aber sicher nur mit einer entsprechenden Motorisierung.
Die oben genannten 100 bis 200 Euro für Zubehör gehen bereits komplett bei einer ordentlichen Rettungsweste drauf.
Petri


----------



## HD4ever (29. März 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit Kategorie C ???*

sind ja viele die mit Schlauchis und 5 PS unterwegs sind ...
ne 4 geht sicher auch noch in Küstennähe mit ablandigem Wind - draußen würd ich mit dem Gespann dann garantiert nicht sein wollen, also immer situationsbedingt ...


----------



## Knurrhahn (29. März 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit Kategorie C ???*



HD4ever schrieb:


> also immer situationsbedingt ...



genau so sehe ich es auch.


----------



## Stxkx1978 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit Kategorie C ???*

ich denke dass das boot mit nem 5ps motor untermotorisiert sein wird.
das ist auch eine frage der sicherheit auf "hoher see".wenn das wetter mal umschlägt ist man schnell wieder in ruhigem gewässer! 
habe ein 5,10 schlauchi mit nem 20ps yamaha 2 takter motor.der motor ist relativ leicht(44kg)
auf dem rhein waren es zu dritt ca 40kmh!

ich würde bei ner länge um 3,60m nicht unter 10ps fahren,wo wind,wellen,und strömung herrscht.auf nem see sieht das wieder anders aus!

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. März 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit Kategorie C ???*

Wie oben schon gesagt: Es kommt auf die Situation an. Nur ein Schlauchi - und auch ein Festrumpfboot - können als Boot durchaus eine "C" im Schildchen führen. Trotzdem führt es bei einer 5 PS Motorisierung und Windstärke 6 - das bedeutet "C" in der Spitze  - zu einem unfahrbaren Boot. Dann bestimmen Wind und Wellen die Fahrtrichtung.
Für ne ablandige 4 an der 10m Linie vor Boltenhagen wird das sicher nicht unbedingt Probleme bringen. Sollte eben nur nicht mehr werden.
Petri


----------



## schl.wetterangler (29. März 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit Kategorie C ???*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich bin letztes Jahr auch bei den Schlauchis eingestiegen. Das Boot ist ein 3,6m Norisboat, gebraucht für 500 Euro und ein neuer 5PS Merkury für ca. 900 Euro. Nicht zu unterschätzen ist dann noch der ganze Kleinkram wie Schwimmweste, Anker, Signalmittel, Badeleiter (kein Witz, wenn Du mal über Bord gehen solltest bist Du froh über so eine "Einstiegshilfe"), Schöpfkelle, Slipräder, Rutenhalter und so weiter. Da läppern sich schnell auch nochmal 100 bei 200 Euro zusammen. Langer Rede kurzer Sinn, wenn Du auch bei den gebrauchten (China-)Booten schaust, könnte es mit deinem Budget hin kommen, bei "Alles neu", sehen ich da keine Chance.
> 
> Gruß Ulf


Schöpfkelle|bigeyeshast du keinen Stöpsel zum Lenzen an deinem Schlauchi
Ich gehöre auch seit ca. 10 Jahren zum Kreise der Schlauchi Fahrer Hab n Quiksilver 3,30m mit 9,9 PS 2Takt Mercury günstig für 1000 geschossen weil mein Schwager sich vergrößert hat  . Ich bin damit öfter auf der Ostsee unterwegs geh da bloß kein Risiko ein und verlass dich nicht auf irgend welche Kategorien die Wellen auf der Ostsee sind echt kabbelig und das geht manchmal wirklich schnell hab selbst schon erlebt wie aus ner gemütlichen 2 aus SW nachdem der Wind auf NW drehte und aufrischte 10min später die diggen dinger mit Schaumkrone auf mich zukamen und da wird dir in deinem Kleinen Schlauchboot mit Sicherheit mulmig.ich hab fast ne Stunde zurück gebraucht weil ich durch die Wellen kreuzen musste(Hin 10min Vollgas).Also fahr nur bei stabiler Wetterlage raus und nicht zu weit immer das Ufer im Blick behalten.Ich würde auch nicht unter 10PS gehen erstens schafft dir das Reserven für den Ernstfall da bist du dann schnell am Ufer und ausserdem bin ich der Meinung das spart sogar Sprit.Wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin gebe ich kurz Gas und Fahre danach nur knapp Halbgas um am Gleiten zu bleiben .bin so schon letztes Jahr den Ganzen Tag von morgens um 8uhr mit meiner Freundin über die Müritz gedüst und hatte abends um 21Uhr keine 10 Liter Sprit verfahren und das mit meinem 2 Takter .Ich glaube das wird mit nem 5Ps Ab , 2 Personen und n Bissl Gerödel an Bord nichts wenn du dich in Verdrängermanier bei Vollgas durch die Gegend schiebst also lieber ein paar Pferde mehr bei nem Boot 3,5m-4,0m würde ich dir mindestens 15 eher 25Ps empfehlen und mit 1500 Euro spar lieber noch n Jahr und Kauf dir ne Nummer Größer durch die Schläuche geht ne menge Platz verloren.
gr Andreas


----------



## ryboorrro (29. März 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit Kategorie C ???*

Meinen Vorrednern ist nicht mehr viel hinzuzufügen! Aus den meisten Postings spricht ne Menge Erfahrung
Ich selber fahre seit langer Zeit nur noch zu Hause in ruhigen Binnengewässern mit nem 5PS Schlauchi.
Für die Nor-und Ostsee ( hauptsächlich um Fehmarn  bin ich mit ner 640erQuicksilver mit 115 PS unterwegs ( ich hab in den Jahren schon 2mal nem Schlauchi bei aufkommendem ablandigem Wind nach Hause helfen müssen ) 
Die haben anschließend alle ihren SBF See gemacht


----------

